# Nigerian ISIS beheads 11 Christians



## beautress

Sad News from Nigeria: 11 Christians beheaded; in Lybia, more

ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​


----------



## bluzman61

beautress said:


> Sad News from Nigeria:
> 
> ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​


What sick savage animals.  And some, including many that post on this site, are perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country.  Just dreadful.


----------



## beautress

bluzman61 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad News from Nigeria:
> 
> ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​
> 
> 
> 
> What sick savage animals.  And some, including many that post on this site, are perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country.  Just dreadful.
Click to expand...

It's how this political power disguising itself as a religion of peace controls its masses.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Wait a minute..................didn't Trump tell us all that ISIS had been defeated?  If so, why are they still beheading people?


----------



## bluzman61

ABikerSailor said:


> Wait a minute..................didn't Trump tell us all that ISIS had been defeated?  If so, why are they still beheading people?


And HERE'S one that has no problem with having these savages in our country.  And he's quite DUMB, as well.  Our wonderful president said that ISIS had been defeated as a threat to the US.  He said NOTHING about the defeat being world wide.  Some, like this ignorant poster, have such severe TDS they can't make any responses unless it's an insult of our president.  Just pitiful.


----------



## MarathonMike

I don't know what is worse. The barbaric acts they perform or the fact that Muslim leaders do not condemn them. Hey Congresswoman Omar, it looks like some more people did something!


----------



## bodecea

beautress said:


> Sad News from Nigeria: 11 Christians beheaded; in Lybia, more
> 
> ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​


Impossible....the orange chosen one says that ISIS is destroyed.


----------



## bodecea

ABikerSailor said:


> Wait a minute..................didn't Trump tell us all that ISIS had been defeated?  If so, why are they still beheading people?


It's obviously fake news.   The great orange one has said that ISIS no longer exists.   All hallowed be his orange name.


----------



## bluzman61

bodecea said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute..................didn't Trump tell us all that ISIS had been defeated?  If so, why are they still beheading people?
> 
> 
> 
> It's obviously fake news.   The great orange one has said that ISIS no longer exists.   All hallowed be his orange name.
Click to expand...

Please refer to post #5 in this thread, dummy.  You're welcome.


----------



## beautress

ABikerSailor said:


> Wait a minute..................didn't Trump tell us all that ISIS had been defeated?  If so, why are they still beheading people?


I think he was trying to be optimistic. At the same time, news reports were saying that isolated ISIS groups were headed deep into the underground. At least it was only 11 instead of an entire community of 300 to 400 villagers being murdered. 350-11= 339 survivors, whereas 350-350= zero survivors. President Trump wasn't 100% wrong, if you consider how many lives our military saved, keeping in mind it's not the Christian community hijacking airplanes to be driven into American business centers. That problem is the sole issue of Islam that emphasizes jihad against infidels of the political community that worships the religious fanaticism of jihad. And it's alive and well in secrecy, which causes people get lulled into thinking it can never happen again. And the thinking, "prove it," is the logic that buries societies who ignore the fact that Islam intends to kill all infidels when good men do nothing.


----------



## beautress

bluzman61 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute..................didn't Trump tell us all that ISIS had been defeated?  If so, why are they still beheading people?
> 
> 
> 
> And HERE'S one that has no problem with having these savages in our country.  And he's quite DUMB, as well.  Our wonderful president said that ISIS had been defeated as a threat to the US.  He said NOTHING about the defeat being world wide.  Some, like this ignorant poster, have such severe TDS they can't make any responses unless it's an insult of our president.  Just pitiful.
Click to expand...

It's easy for some to get fooled, bluzman. Look how long it's taken for most people in the public to realize Trump is there fighting for Americans who've always stood up to bullies in the past, and will continue to do so with his leadership. Edit: Also, and that he's innocent of the ludicrous charges the Democrats so unwisely miscalculated would put them in full power again.


----------



## beautress

MarathonMike said:


> I don't know what is worse. The barbaric acts they perform or the fact that Muslim leaders do not condemn them. Hey Congresswoman Omar, it looks like some more people did something!


Shhhhh She's on her fourth or fifth honeymoney I mean, honeymoon...


----------



## xyz

I'm sure Trump is totally fine with this. He increased military aid to Saudi Arabia to help the spread of Islamic fundamentalism.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

bluzman61 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad News from Nigeria:
> 
> ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​
> 
> 
> 
> What sick savage animals.  And some, including many that post on this site, are perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country.  Just dreadful.
Click to expand...

You understand we've partnered with  ISIS, yeah?

And Osama
And Saddam
And al Nusra
And al Qaida
And the radial Islamist public square beheading journalist liquefying Saudis
And the genocidal Israelis
And neo-Nazis in Ukraine
And 73% of the world's dictators


----------



## debbiedowner

ABikerSailor said:


> Wait a minute..................didn't Trump tell us all that ISIS had been defeated?  If so, why are they still beheading people?



Hell, someone in another thread today stated Trump has gotten rid of ISIS. I thought everything I read on this board from the right was true.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

beautress said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is worse. The barbaric acts they perform or the fact that Muslim leaders do not condemn them. Hey Congresswoman Omar, it looks like some more people did something!
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhh She's on her fourth or fifth honeymoney I mean, honeymoon...
Click to expand...

She's on her endless white male fragility tour.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

MarathonMike said:


> I don't know what is worse. The barbaric acts they perform or the fact that Muslim leaders do not condemn them. Hey Congresswoman Omar, it looks like some more people did something!


Perhaps if white males would go first taking on their own.  You ask for what you lack to give in return.


----------



## beautress

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad News from Nigeria:
> 
> ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​
> 
> 
> 
> What sick savage animals.  And some, including many that post on this site, are perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country.  Just dreadful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You understand we've partnered with  ISIS, yeah?
> 
> And Osama
> And Saddam
> And al Nusra
> And al Qaida
> And the radial Islamist public square beheading journalist liquefying Saudis
> And the genocidal Israelis
> And neo-Nazis in Ukraine
> And 73% of the world's dictators
Click to expand...

All of the above simply figured it out when (as Carole King crooned) "It's too late, baby, it's too late..."


----------



## beautress

Bo Didleysquat said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is worse. The barbaric acts they perform or the fact that Muslim leaders do not condemn them. Hey Congresswoman Omar, it looks like some more people did something!
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if white males would go first taking on their own.  You ask for what you lack to give in return.
Click to expand...

"white males..."
Didn't know I was speakin' to a racist. *yawn*


----------



## debbiedowner

bluzman61 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute..................didn't Trump tell us all that ISIS had been defeated?  If so, why are they still beheading people?
> 
> 
> 
> It's obviously fake news.   The great orange one has said that ISIS no longer exists.   All hallowed be his orange name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please refer to post #5 in this thread, dummy.  You're welcome.
Click to expand...


Graham Says Trump’s ‘Biggest Lie’ Is of Islamic State’s Defeat

At least he walked his comments back after being called out by the right in the senate.

Trump walks back claim of defeating ‘100% of the ISIS caliphate’

Heads will roll.


----------



## Lysistrata

bluzman61 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad News from Nigeria:
> 
> ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​
> 
> 
> 
> What sick savage animals.  And some, including many that post on this site, are perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country.  Just dreadful.
Click to expand...


No one whom I've ever heard of, in general society, and on USMB, has ever said anything to the effect that they were "perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country." No one. Ever.


----------



## bluzman61

Lysistrata said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad News from Nigeria:
> 
> ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​
> 
> 
> 
> What sick savage animals.  And some, including many that post on this site, are perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country.  Just dreadful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one whom I've ever heard of, in general society, and on USMB, has ever said anything to the effect that they were "perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country." No one. Ever.
Click to expand...

Well, there ARE some imbeciles that post on here that are PERFECTLY FINE with completely open borders to ANYONE that wants to enter our country.  This would include ISIS members.  So, if you ARE for completely open borders, you're OK with anyone that comes in.  You're welcome.


----------



## xyz

Lysistrata said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad News from Nigeria:
> 
> ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​
> 
> 
> 
> What sick savage animals.  And some, including many that post on this site, are perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country.  Just dreadful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one whom I've ever heard of, in general society, and on USMB, has ever said anything to the effect that they were "perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country." No one. Ever.
Click to expand...

They're ok with Saudis owning and being on the 45th floor of Trump Tower.


----------



## bluzman61

xyz said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad News from Nigeria:
> 
> ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​
> 
> 
> 
> What sick savage animals.  And some, including many that post on this site, are perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country.  Just dreadful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one whom I've ever heard of, in general society, and on USMB, has ever said anything to the effect that they were "perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country." No one. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're ok with Saudis owning the 45th floor of Trump Tower.
Click to expand...

And ANOTHER brainwashed sheep bleats.  Pitiful.


----------



## ChemEngineer

bodecea said:


> Impossible....the orange chosen one says that ISIS is destroyed.



Why don't you kiss some more ISIS ass bodecea and vent your spleen against anybody who says a discouraging word against those lovely Muslims you defend so ferociously...…  You know, the ones who perform genital mutilations on little girls... the ones who throw homosexuals off the roofs... the ones who want to take over the world....

One of your Democrat Muslims said "In my lifetime, the United States will be ruled by Sharia Law."

Obama should be standing beside his Muslim brothers since the wind has now blown against them.

Look at Obozo waving his Shahada finger here as he smiles:

Barack Obamaisms


----------



## bluzman61

ChemEngineer said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible....the orange chosen one says that ISIS is destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you kiss some more ISIS ass bodecea and vent your spleen against anybody who says a discouraging word against those lovely Muslims you defend so ferociously...…  You know, the ones who perform genital mutilations on little girls... the ones who throw homosexuals off the roofs... the ones who want to take over the world....
> 
> One of your Democrat Muslims said "In my lifetime, the United States will be ruled by Sharia Law."
> 
> Obama should be standing beside his Muslim brothers since the wind has now blown against them.
> 
> Look at Obozo waving his Shahada finger here as he smiles:
> 
> Barack Obamaisms
Click to expand...

Thank you for your brilliant post.  Nicely done!


----------



## xyz

bluzman61 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad News from Nigeria:
> 
> ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​
> 
> 
> 
> What sick savage animals.  And some, including many that post on this site, are perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country.  Just dreadful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one whom I've ever heard of, in general society, and on USMB, has ever said anything to the effect that they were "perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country." No one. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're ok with Saudis owning the 45th floor of Trump Tower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ANOTHER brainwashed sheep bleats.  Pitiful.
Click to expand...

Saudi Arabia Owns the 45th Floor of Trump Tower, and It Shows


----------



## bluzman61

xyz said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad News from Nigeria:
> 
> ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​
> 
> 
> 
> What sick savage animals.  And some, including many that post on this site, are perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country.  Just dreadful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one whom I've ever heard of, in general society, and on USMB, has ever said anything to the effect that they were "perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country." No one. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're ok with Saudis owning the 45th floor of Trump Tower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ANOTHER brainwashed sheep bleats.  Pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saudi Arabia Owns the 45th Floor of Trump Tower, and It Shows
Click to expand...

Please refer to post #24 in this thread.  And as always, you're QUITE welcome.


----------



## Lysistrata

bluzman61 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad News from Nigeria:
> 
> ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​
> 
> 
> 
> What sick savage animals.  And some, including many that post on this site, are perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country.  Just dreadful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one whom I've ever heard of, in general society, and on USMB, has ever said anything to the effect that they were "perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country." No one. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there ARE some imbeciles that post on here that are PERFECTLY FINE with completely open borders to ANYONE that wants to enter our country.  This would include ISIS members.  So, if you ARE for completely open borders, you're OK with anyone that comes in.  You're welcome.
Click to expand...


Don't be silly. As I have said over and over on another thread, we must take a strong stand against terrorism in our nation, whether those who threaten us were born here or came from another country and regardless of their religion. And it's amazing how many disagreed with me.


----------



## MarathonMike

Bo Didleysquat said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is worse. The barbaric acts they perform or the fact that Muslim leaders do not condemn them. Hey Congresswoman Omar, it looks like some more people did something!
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhh She's on her fourth or fifth honeymoney I mean, honeymoon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's on her endless white male fragility tour.
Click to expand...

If there is any justice at all, she will be removed from Congress and deported.


----------



## xyz

bluzman61 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sick savage animals.  And some, including many that post on this site, are perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country.  Just dreadful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one whom I've ever heard of, in general society, and on USMB, has ever said anything to the effect that they were "perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country." No one. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're ok with Saudis owning the 45th floor of Trump Tower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ANOTHER brainwashed sheep bleats.  Pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saudi Arabia Owns the 45th Floor of Trump Tower, and It Shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please refer to post #24 in this thread.  And as always, you're QUITE welcome.
Click to expand...


----------



## MarathonMike

Bo Didleysquat said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is worse. The barbaric acts they perform or the fact that Muslim leaders do not condemn them. Hey Congresswoman Omar, it looks like some more people did something!
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if white males would go first taking on their own.  You ask for what you lack to give in return.
Click to expand...

That makes even less sense than usual.


----------



## ChemEngineer

bluzman61 said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obamaisms
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your brilliant post.  Nicely done!
Click to expand...


You and me against all of them, bluzman61.  They don't stand a prayer.

Hateful Hillary


----------



## ChemEngineer

xyz said:


>



"You fucking Jew bastard!" - Hateful Hillary to Bill's campaign advisor in Arkansas

"You better fix this shit or we're all gonna hang from nooses if that fucker wins." - Hillary to Donna Brazile in 2016 

Classy, smart, experienced, disciplined.  Benghazi hardened and bleachbit tough.

Hateful Hillary


----------



## beautress

bluzman61 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad News from Nigeria:
> 
> ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​
> 
> 
> 
> What sick savage animals.  And some, including many that post on this site, are perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country.  Just dreadful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one whom I've ever heard of, in general society, and on USMB, has ever said anything to the effect that they were "perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country." No one. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there ARE some imbeciles that post on here that are PERFECTLY FINE with completely open borders to ANYONE that wants to enter our country.  This would include ISIS members.  So, if you ARE for completely open borders, you're OK with anyone that comes in.  You're welcome.
Click to expand...

Outta the park.


----------



## beautress

xyz said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad News from Nigeria:
> 
> ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​
> 
> 
> 
> What sick savage animals.  And some, including many that post on this site, are perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country.  Just dreadful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one whom I've ever heard of, in general society, and on USMB, has ever said anything to the effect that they were "perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country." No one. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're ok with Saudis owning and being on the 45th floor of Trump Tower.
Click to expand...

Saudis are not the problem. They're executing 5 people who murdered an American journalist in the past year.


----------



## beautress

MarathonMike said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is worse. The barbaric acts they perform or the fact that Muslim leaders do not condemn them. Hey Congresswoman Omar, it looks like some more people did something!
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhhh She's on her fourth or fifth honeymoney I mean, honeymoon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's on her endless white male fragility tour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there is any justice at all, she will be removed from Congress and deported.
Click to expand...

Yep. So long as Quantanamo Bay is her permanent destination. Outside America, she'd create a war against us, as one of the world's most treacherous women any which way she can fool folks.


----------



## beautress

xyz said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one whom I've ever heard of, in general society, and on USMB, has ever said anything to the effect that they were "perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country." No one. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> They're ok with Saudis owning the 45th floor of Trump Tower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ANOTHER brainwashed sheep bleats.  Pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saudi Arabia Owns the 45th Floor of Trump Tower, and It Shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please refer to post #24 in this thread.  And as always, you're QUITE welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You're dreaming. He doesn't have a pair of pants left to his name that don't have a great big Democrat footprint on it. Three years of new pants later, there's nothing back there. You big moran.


----------



## eagle1462010

ABikerSailor said:


> Wait a minute..................didn't Trump tell us all that ISIS had been defeated?  If so, why are they still beheading people?


TDS.....most of ISIS was defeated in Syria.........doesn't mean they are all dead......just the need for massive military intervention there isn't needed as much.

Africa is hardly Syria.......


----------



## beautress

ChemEngineer said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You fucking Jew bastard!" - Hateful Hillary to Bill's campaign advisor in Arkansas
> 
> "You better fix this shit or we're all gonna hang from nooses if that fucker wins." - Hillary to Donna Brazile in 2016
> 
> Classy, smart, experienced, disciplined.  Benghazi hardened and bleachbit tough.
> 
> Hateful Hillary
Click to expand...

No wonder why Tlaib uses the MF word. She learned it from her goddess Hillary.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

......and true to form, none of the low IQ regressives here say there is anything wrong with it as they play their stupid hyper-partisan games.

I miss the days of my youth when the left was liberal and capable of opposing sick shit like this.


----------



## bluzman61

Dogmaphobe said:


> ......and true to form, none of the low IQ regressives here say there is anything wrong with it as they play their stupid hyper-partisan games.
> 
> I miss the days of my youth when the left was liberal and capable of opposing sick shit like this.


Yep, it's incredible that NOT ONE liberal lunatic on this thread said ANYTHING bad about it.  This boggles the mind!


----------



## Lysistrata

beautress said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad News from Nigeria:
> 
> ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​
> 
> 
> 
> What sick savage animals.  And some, including many that post on this site, are perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country.  Just dreadful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one whom I've ever heard of, in general society, and on USMB, has ever said anything to the effect that they were "perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country." No one. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there ARE some imbeciles that post on here that are PERFECTLY FINE with completely open borders to ANYONE that wants to enter our country.  This would include ISIS members.  So, if you ARE for completely open borders, you're OK with anyone that comes in.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Outta the park.
Click to expand...


Conflating the right-wing stance on immigration with the danger of ISIS terrorism just shows her ignorance. There is absolutely no evidence that ISIS members are crossing our borders.


----------



## Likkmee

Lysistrata said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad News from Nigeria:
> 
> ISIS 'beheads 11 Christian hostages' on Christmas Day in sick execution vid​
> 
> 
> 
> What sick savage animals.  And some, including many that post on this site, are perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country.  Just dreadful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one whom I've ever heard of, in general society, and on USMB, has ever said anything to the effect that they were "perfectly OK with individuals like this living in our country." No one. Ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there ARE some imbeciles that post on here that are PERFECTLY FINE with completely open borders to ANYONE that wants to enter our country.  This would include ISIS members.  So, if you ARE for completely open borders, you're OK with anyone that comes in.  You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Outta the park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conflating the right-wing stance on immigration with the danger of ISIS terrorism just shows her ignorance. There is absolutely no evidence that ISIS members are crossing our borders.
Click to expand...

Be patient


----------



## beautress

Edit: inappropriate answer, see below

A poem of 2019 ~ 

3 years of solid Demmie lies, 
a dozen false Demmie narratives, 
600 fingers crossed behind congressional Demmie backs, 
five future Demmie jailbirds, 
six stones of blarney, 
seven Demmie gotchas, 
ninety-nine bottles of cannabis pills on the wall
and a bipolar Demmie speaker in a pear tree! 

My apologies to complainant.


----------



## xband

What were 11 Christians doing in Nigeria?


----------



## beautress

xband said:


> What were 11 Christians doing in Nigeria?


Sharing eternal life and good news to a nation that has endured many years of genocidal maniacs roaming the jungles, none of which are saber-toothed tigers. They only wanted to let the others of warring madness persuasion know that peace on earth begins in the human heart.


----------



## anynameyouwish

beautress said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> What were 11 Christians doing in Nigeria?
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing eternal life and good news to a nation that has endured many years of genocidal maniacs roaming the jungles, none of which are saber-toothed tigers. They only wanted to let the others warring madness that peace on earth begins in the human heart.
Click to expand...



"Sharing eternal life and good news to a nation that has endured many years of genocidal maniacs roaming the jungles, none of which are saber-toothed tigers. They only wanted to let the others warring madness that peace on earth begins in the human heart."


They did this in Uganda and now Uganda kills gays.

are you happy about that?


----------



## beautress

anynameyouwish said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> What were 11 Christians doing in Nigeria?
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing eternal life and good news to a nation that has endured many years of genocidal maniacs roaming the jungles, none of which are saber-toothed tigers. They only wanted to let the others warring madness that peace on earth begins in the human heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Sharing eternal life and good news to a nation that has endured many years of genocidal maniacs roaming the jungles, none of which are saber-toothed tigers. They only wanted to let the others warring madness that peace on earth begins in the human heart."
> 
> 
> They did this in Uganda and now Uganda kills gays.
> 
> are you happy about that?
Click to expand...

You didn't know?

God is the judge of all, not me. That along with other truisms is in the bible.

Psalms 100 
Matthew 7


----------



## Dogmaphobe

beautress said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......and true to form, none of the low IQ regressives here say there is anything wrong with it as they play their stupid hyper-partisan games.
> 
> I miss the days of my youth when the left was liberal and capable of opposing sick shit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go excusing 3 years of solid Demmie lies, a dozen false Demmie narratives, 600 fingers crossed behind congressional Demmie backs, five future Demmie jailbirds, six stones of blarney, seven Demmie gotchas, ninety-nine bottles of cannabis pills on the wall, and a bipolar Demmie speaker in a pear tree!
> 
> Sheesh, Dogmaphobe. hang onto those oversized blinders. You're better off not knowing!!!
Click to expand...

I did NO such thing.

you completely misunderstood what I said.   I was assailing todays leftists, not defending them.

the word regressive refers to social justice warriors who support the backwardness of Islam in order to be politically correct.


----------



## beautress

Dogmaphobe said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......and true to form, none of the low IQ regressives here say there is anything wrong with it as they play their stupid hyper-partisan games.
> 
> I miss the days of my youth when the left was liberal and capable of opposing sick shit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go excusing 3 years of solid Demmie lies, a dozen false Demmie narratives, 600 fingers crossed behind congressional Demmie backs, five future Demmie jailbirds, six stones of blarney, seven Demmie gotchas, ninety-nine bottles of cannabis pills on the wall, and a bipolar Demmie speaker in a pear tree!
> 
> Sheesh, Dogmaphobe. hang onto those oversized blinders. You're better off not knowing!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did NO such thing.
> 
> you completely misunderstood what I said.   I was assailing todays leftists, not defending them.
> 
> the word regressive refers to social justice warriors who support the backwardness of Islam in order to be politically correct.
Click to expand...

My bad. I'm so used to being called bad stuff, I brush all of it off on whoever sez it.


----------



## xband

I guess the 11 Christians beheaded in Nigeria were spreading Evangelism.


----------



## beautress

xband said:


> I guess the 11 Christians beheaded in Nigeria were spreading Evangelism.



They stood up for what they believed, 
And their aggressors inflicted a murder apiece on them.

The United Nations doesn't think much of murdering people saying what they think is true, at least it used to be.


----------



## xband

beautress said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the 11 Christians beheaded in Nigeria were spreading Evangelism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stood up for what they believed,
> And their aggressors inflicted a murder apiece on them.
> 
> The United Nations doesn't think much of murdering people saying what they think is true, at least it used to be.
Click to expand...

The Northern part of Nigeria is infested with radical Muslims.


----------



## beautress

xband said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the 11 Christians beheaded in Nigeria were spreading Evangelism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stood up for what they believed,
> And their aggressors inflicted a murder apiece on them.
> 
> The United Nations doesn't think much of murdering people saying what they think is true, at least it used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Northern part of Nigeria is infested with radical Muslims.
Click to expand...

Overpopulation with killers is unfortunate wherever they be and however they justify the taking of human life in the name of "peace". Killing brings sorrow, not peace.


----------



## Penelope

beautress said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> What were 11 Christians doing in Nigeria?
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing eternal life and good news to a nation that has endured many years of genocidal maniacs roaming the jungles, none of which are saber-toothed tigers. They only wanted to let the others of warring madness persuasion know that peace on earth begins in the human heart.
Click to expand...


You only care because they were said Christians, and if they were black atheists you would care.


----------



## beautress

MarathonMike said:


> I don't know what is worse. The barbaric acts they perform or the fact that Muslim leaders do not condemn them. Hey Congresswoman Omar, it looks like some more people did something!


Muslims have their own outlook on right and wrong. It's right if they like something, and it's wrong if they don't care for it. When they condone murderous executions of Christian people, it's deeply rooted that that is a good thing to get rid of infidels, and by not carrying weapons into an area, that doesn't seem to last.


----------



## xyz

ChemEngineer said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You fucking Jew bastard!" - Hateful Hillary to Bill's campaign advisor in Arkansas
> 
> "You better fix this shit or we're all gonna hang from nooses if that fucker wins." - Hillary to Donna Brazile in 2016
> 
> Classy, smart, experienced, disciplined.  Benghazi hardened and bleachbit tough.
> 
> Hateful Hillary
Click to expand...

Why is it that  Trump supporters still care about Hillary in a political sense? I don't care if she said that, or even if she didn't and it's a lie, because I don't expect to have to vote for her in the future.


----------



## beautress

xyz said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You fucking Jew bastard!" - Hateful Hillary to Bill's campaign advisor in Arkansas
> 
> "You better fix this shit or we're all gonna hang from nooses if that fucker wins." - Hillary to Donna Brazile in 2016
> 
> Classy, smart, experienced, disciplined.  Benghazi hardened and bleachbit tough.
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that  Trump supporters still care about Hillary in a political sense? I don't care if she said that, or even if she didn't and it's a lie, because I don't expect to have to vote for her in the future.
Click to expand...

Because we have watched this horror of a human being one by one attempt to communize the freedoms of the United States of America's Constitutional freedoms of people other than her goddamn selfish deep state players.


----------



## xyz

beautress said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You fucking Jew bastard!" - Hateful Hillary to Bill's campaign advisor in Arkansas
> 
> "You better fix this shit or we're all gonna hang from nooses if that fucker wins." - Hillary to Donna Brazile in 2016
> 
> Classy, smart, experienced, disciplined.  Benghazi hardened and bleachbit tough.
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that  Trump supporters still care about Hillary in a political sense? I don't care if she said that, or even if she didn't and it's a lie, because I don't expect to have to vote for her in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we have watched this horror of a human being one by one attempt to communize the freedoms of the United States of America's Constitutional freedoms of people other than her goddamn selfish deep state players.
Click to expand...




> *com·mu·nize*
> (kŏm′yə-nīz′)
> _tr.v._ *com·mu·nized*, *com·mu·niz·ing*, *com·mu·niz·es
> 1. * To subject to public ownership or control.
> *2. * To convert to Communist principles or control.


source:
communize

Please elaborate on how it is bad for Constitutional freedoms to be for the people, or what it has to do with Communism.


----------



## bluzman61

xyz said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You fucking Jew bastard!" - Hateful Hillary to Bill's campaign advisor in Arkansas
> 
> "You better fix this shit or we're all gonna hang from nooses if that fucker wins." - Hillary to Donna Brazile in 2016
> 
> Classy, smart, experienced, disciplined.  Benghazi hardened and bleachbit tough.
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that  Trump supporters still care about Hillary in a political sense? I don't care if she said that, or even if she didn't and it's a lie, because I don't expect to have to vote for her in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we have watched this horror of a human being one by one attempt to communize the freedoms of the United States of America's Constitutional freedoms of people other than her goddamn selfish deep state players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *com·mu·nize*
> (kŏm′yə-nīz′)
> _tr.v._ *com·mu·nized*, *com·mu·niz·ing*, *com·mu·niz·es
> 1. * To subject to public ownership or control.
> *2. * To convert to Communist principles or control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> source:
> communize
> 
> Please elaborate on how it is bad for Constitutional freedoms to be for the people, or what it has to do with Communism.
Click to expand...

Didn't you get the memo, Sparky?  Communism SUCKS, and it has never benefited the common man.  Just look to Cuba for proof of this.  Thank you.


----------



## xyz

bluzman61 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You fucking Jew bastard!" - Hateful Hillary to Bill's campaign advisor in Arkansas
> 
> "You better fix this shit or we're all gonna hang from nooses if that fucker wins." - Hillary to Donna Brazile in 2016
> 
> Classy, smart, experienced, disciplined.  Benghazi hardened and bleachbit tough.
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it that  Trump supporters still care about Hillary in a political sense? I don't care if she said that, or even if she didn't and it's a lie, because I don't expect to have to vote for her in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we have watched this horror of a human being one by one attempt to communize the freedoms of the United States of America's Constitutional freedoms of people other than her goddamn selfish deep state players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *com·mu·nize*
> (kŏm′yə-nīz′)
> _tr.v._ *com·mu·nized*, *com·mu·niz·ing*, *com·mu·niz·es
> 1. * To subject to public ownership or control.
> *2. * To convert to Communist principles or control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> source:
> communize
> 
> Please elaborate on how it is bad for Constitutional freedoms to be for the people, or what it has to do with Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you get the memo, Sparky?  Communism SUCKS, and it has never benefited the common man.  Just look to Cuba for proof of this.  Thank you.
Click to expand...

So how is it going with the elaboration on the topic, which is what I asked for?

You clearly lack the firepower for elaboration. Most of your thinking seems to come from your anus.


----------



## bluzman61

xyz said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> "You fucking Jew bastard!" - Hateful Hillary to Bill's campaign advisor in Arkansas
> 
> "You better fix this shit or we're all gonna hang from nooses if that fucker wins." - Hillary to Donna Brazile in 2016
> 
> Classy, smart, experienced, disciplined.  Benghazi hardened and bleachbit tough.
> 
> Hateful Hillary
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that  Trump supporters still care about Hillary in a political sense? I don't care if she said that, or even if she didn't and it's a lie, because I don't expect to have to vote for her in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we have watched this horror of a human being one by one attempt to communize the freedoms of the United States of America's Constitutional freedoms of people other than her goddamn selfish deep state players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *com·mu·nize*
> (kŏm′yə-nīz′)
> _tr.v._ *com·mu·nized*, *com·mu·niz·ing*, *com·mu·niz·es
> 1. * To subject to public ownership or control.
> *2. * To convert to Communist principles or control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> source:
> communize
> 
> Please elaborate on how it is bad for Constitutional freedoms to be for the people, or what it has to do with Communism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you get the memo, Sparky?  Communism SUCKS, and it has never benefited the common man.  Just look to Cuba for proof of this.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how is it going with the elaboration on the topic, which is what I asked for?
> 
> You clearly lack the firepower for elaboration. Most of your thinking seems to come from your anus.
Click to expand...

Communism is NOT good, dickhead.  THERE'S your elaboration, mentally challenged one...........


----------

